# Maid of Honor



## Grekkelmakker

Hello!
I'm getting married soon, and my fiancee's maid of honor is Hungarian. I would really like to say a few words to her in her native language during the event, something like "we are lucky to have such a great friend and maid of honor." What would be the correct way to say this in Hungarian, or at least the phrase "maid of honor"?
Thanks very much!


----------



## jazyk

I'll take a stab at it:

Örülünk, hogy Te vagy a barátnőnk és a koszorúslányunk.

Someone will correct it if it's off.


----------



## AndrasBP

jazyk said:


> Örülünk, hogy Te vagy a barátnőnk és a koszorúslányunk.


That's a good free translation, but the word "barátnő", if said by a man, usually means "girlfriend", which is clearly not what Grekkelmakker means.
I would use "barátunk".


Also, "örülünk" means "we are glad/happy", not "we are lucky", which is "szerencsések vagyunk". I don't think it makes a big difference in this case, though.


----------



## jazyk

Barátnő equating a girlfriend occurred to me, but it didn't seem like a problem because of the ending nk. I doubted whether anybody would think about a love triangle.


----------



## AndrasBP

jazyk said:


> I doubted whether anybody would think about a love triangle.


No, not really, but it still sounds odd.


----------



## Grekkelmakker

Thank you! Sorry for the delayed reply, but I'm new to using the forums and I hadn't even seen your excellent responses before now. This has been extremely helpful. Hopefully I can learn to pronounce it decently in time.


----------

